# 110.26(C) Entrance to and Egress from Working Space



## jar546 (Aug 1, 2019)

Would this setup meet the requirements of NEC 110.26(C) in your opinion?  Why or why not?


----------



## LCBob (Aug 2, 2019)

In my opinion this setup would meet the requirements of 110.26(C)(1) and 110.26(C)(2), but not 110.26(C)(3).

(C)(3) requires that "Where equipment rated 800A or more....and there is a personnel door....the door shall open in the direction of egress and be equipped with listed panic hardware."

The door between these rooms does not appear to meet the 'open in the direction of egress'  for each of these two rooms.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 2, 2019)

LCBob said:


> The door between these rooms does not appear to meet the 'open in the direction of egress'  for each of these two rooms.



Looks like there is an exit to the outside at each end.


----------



## DMartin (Aug 2, 2019)

Without knowing where the south door leads I would say not because there is not a clear unobstructed path to a means of egress. There is a door and then equipment to navigate around. If the south door leads to and egress path than yes I believe it does meet the intent of the code. Please let me know your interpretation of it as I am still green at inspections and want to learn.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 2, 2019)

DM ... you could be right.  There is not enough of the floor plan shown to makd a definitive answer.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2019)

One of the issues I have with this is that due to the size of the gear in amperage there needs to be an outswinging door with a panic bar.  Both rooms have high amperage gear and the door can only swing in one direction. Without specifics on gear size, how can you determine if this will meet 110.26?


----------



## DMartin (Aug 2, 2019)

I was interpreting it as anything above 1200A which both rooms have. Is there more restrictions based upon the amount of equipment? or are you talking about the physical size of the equipment? And without a door schedule in don't know what they intend to install.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 2, 2019)

DMartin said:


> And without a door schedule in don't know what they intend to install.



Concur with Mr Martin here, dig through the A's and find the door sched.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2019)

They are all 3'0x7'0 doors with panic hardware  1-1/2hr except the one between the rooms


----------



## LCBob (Aug 2, 2019)

The door between the two electric rooms is the item in question. This door meets the requirements of 110.26(C)(3) for the south electric room, but is in violation for the north emergency electric room. The door does not open in the direction of egress.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 2, 2019)

LCBob said:


> The door between the two electric rooms is the item in question. This door meets the requirements of 110.26(C)(3) for the south electric room, but is in violation for the north emergency electric room. The door does not open in the direction of egress.



That is the problem that I am having with this design.  I can't see how it can comply from the emergency electric room.


----------



## LCBob (Aug 2, 2019)

The problem could be solved by simply removing the door, as long as there is no separation required between the rooms.


----------

